
Gender gap: only 3% of founders are women in BCN startups - xae
http://blog.jobsbcn.com/index.php/2016/01/26/el-sector-startup-en-barcelona-enero-2016/?lang=es
======
soci
In English: [http://blog.jobsbcn.com/index.php/2016/01/26/barcelona-
start...](http://blog.jobsbcn.com/index.php/2016/01/26/barcelona-startup-
ecosystem-jan-2016/)

------
xae
I've heard that in other startup "hubs" like London or Berlin the ratio is
much higher, something like 20%. If Barcelona wants to become one day the
place to go for investors/entrepreneurs/founders in Europe that has to
improve.

Same issue about bringing girls/women to coding. I know in the States efforts
are made in that respect, I hope Spain will follow suit because the situation
is appalling, literally not one single girl is motivated to go coding.

